# The Witcher: Staffel 2 mit Hintergründen zu Cahir und Fringilla



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Staffel 2 mit Hintergründen zu Cahir und Fringilla*

						Lauren Schmidt Hissrich, Produzentin und Regisseurin der Fernsehserie The Witcher, hat sich mit ersten Details zur zweiten Staffel zu Wort gemeldet. Diese gewährt tiefere Einblicke in die Welten der Schurken Cahir und Fringilla. Die Serie wird zeigen wer sie sind, warum ihnen Nilfgaard so viel bedeutet und welche Wege sie einschlagen. Die zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie soll 2021 erscheinen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Staffel 2 mit Hintergründen zu Cahir und Fringilla*


----------



## Phobos001 (29. April 2020)

Cahir ist alles, aber kein Bösewicht.
Er "verrät" für Ciri seine Familie,sein Land, und seinen Kaiser.
Am Ende geht er für Ciri sogar...... Nein, er ist kein Bösewicht, und seine Persönlichkeit ist definitiv nicht die, die Staffel 1 gezeichnet hat.
Was Fringilla anbelangt(genau wie Triss) passt das Wort Bösewicht schon eher. 
Auch wenn sie sich in den Hexer verliebt, und in ihrer Arroganz nicht mitbekommt das Geralt sie schon lange durchschaut hat. 
Die Loge der Zauberinnen ist generell von vorne bis hinten verlogen, mitsamt all ihrer Consorores.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (29. April 2020)

Fand die Beiden in der 1. Staffel ziemlich blass, mal schauen ob das die richtige Entscheidung war.


----------



## Bevier (29. April 2020)

Cahir wird sich sicher noch in den folgenden Staffeln in die selbe Richtung entwickeln, die er auch in den Büchern inne hatte. Dort war er auch zum Anfang nur eine finstere "Angstgestalt" für Ciri und wurde später zu einem Verbündeten von Geralt, der sich sogar gegen seinen einstigen Herrn wendet. Das passiert dann aber erst, nachdem Ciri in der Magierschule von Cor Velen untergekommen ist, also wohl Staffel 3? Bis dahin wird er noch immer der Bösewicht bleiben. In Staffel 2 wird Ciri ihre Ausbildung in Kaer Morhen beginnen und dann unter den Schutz Nennekes gelangen, um von den Alpträumen befreit zu werden, die sicher auch zentrales Thema von Staffel 2 sind. Damit dreht sich Staffel 2 wohl vor allem um Rest von "Das Erbe der Elfen" und vielleicht den Anfang von Buch 3 "Zeit der Verachtung"...


----------



## Rollora (29. April 2020)

IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Fand die Beiden in der 1. Staffel ziemlich blass, mal schauen ob das die richtige Entscheidung war.


Charaktereintwicklung war generell blass in Staffel 1. Bad Writing. Und manche finde ich absolut fehlbesetzt.


----------

